# Stihl 044/440.....Best saw ever made???



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it or is it....and discuss.


----------



## madman39 (Jun 15, 2010)

Idk, I just got my 044. Parts are on there way!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 15, 2010)

372


----------



## little possum (Jun 15, 2010)

Depends on the application. It does have a great reputation or following.

Good power for weight.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2010)

How is it I voted yes on two of these threads now? Basically I'm voting as "best in class".


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 15, 2010)

I always vote for the prettiest, so have to vote no. Lots of 70cc saws are prettier.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 15, 2010)

Si means no in Gaelic right? Or is it Armenian....

Acually I have never run a 440. Never even picke done up....can't buy one or handle in stores....

I can buy a new 460 or 372 though. If I were so inclined. Can't buy a new 440. People always seem to want what they can't have


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 15, 2010)

NO not even close IMHO. Very good, reliable and extremely well built, but not the best. I'd pick the 441 before the 440, but this stuff is very subjective and.:deadhorse: :notrolls2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> Can't buy a new 440. People always seem to want what they can't have



I wanted, I bought:hmm3grin2orange: They're still out there, believe it or not.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the 009 is better than the 044, but hey, just my worthless opinion.


----------



## rxe (Jun 15, 2010)

460


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2010)

rxe said:


> 460



440 with 460 topend is better IMHO. That possibility is part of what makes the 440 the best.


----------



## Meatco1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm, this must be one of those "Obama" polls I've been hearing about!!!

Besides, wouldn't the MS441 be in this same catagory?

Respects,

Richard


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Meatco1 said:


> Besides, wouldn't the MS441 be in this same catagory?



Nope...


----------



## smilin possum (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Wiggs in our hood if you talk to real loggers they'll tell you the truth. The 044 is, always has been, and always will be the best in it's class saw Stihl ever built and I for one :agree2:.

But you know me old Stihl heads are hard to get to change. If it ain't a Stihl it ain't a saw. I opened a can of worms with that statement didn't I. I run um and I like um. This old junk of mine will work circles around all them Husky saws that LP has. That being because I'm man enough to run um and he ain't. Enough said by me best go for I get in trouble.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would say NO if it was a choice....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

smilin possum said:


> Hey Wiggs in our hood if you talk to real loggers they'll tell you the truth. The 044 is, always has been, and always will be the best in it's class saw Stihl ever built and I for one. But you know me old Stihl heads are hard to get to change. *If it ain't a Stihl it ain't a saw.* I opened a can of worms with that statement didn't I. I run um and I like um. This old junk of mine will work circles around all them Husky saws that LP has. That being because I'm man enough to run um and he ain't. Enough said by me best go for I get in trouble.



Yeah, maybe someone will call you on it, but if ya gotta pick a fight, at least you're on the right team.


----------



## REJ2 (Jun 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I would say NO if it was a choice....:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm with you. REJ2


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

Great saws, no doubt. Best? Perhaps. My favorite? Nearly. Voting? No, thanks.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

*I went Latino on my vote guys!*

This is my 460*SOUTHERN GIRL!*
It has been been *DOWN SOUTH* pimped!
*COUNTRY ROAD* modded
and *BLUE RIDGE* machined!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

A big yeppers from me, I have been tooting the 044 horn for 12 years or more now. Many fellows around here run Huskies for pro work and they put out a lot of work,"hours of run time," but the Stihl`s will still be running fine when the Huskies are all worn out.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> A big yeppers from me, I have been tooting the 044 horn for 12 years or more now. Many fellows around here run Huskies for pro work and they put out a lot of work,"hours of run time," *but the Stihls will still be running fine when the Huskies are all worn out.*
> Pioneerguy600




Coming from a guy who is no Stihl ho, that seems like a powerful statement. I'm inclined to buy it wholesale because I bleed orange and white, and because it's Jerry who said it. But can you elaborate on that, Jerry? I know pro loggers who swear by Husky. Is the 044/440 that much more durable? 

Maybe more importantly, who has a 440/460 top end saw they'll sell me? I'd love to put it up against my ported and muff modded 460. If they are equal in cutting time, I reckon the weight issue might carry the day, and then I could sell the raging beast of a 460 to get back my money for buying the 440/460. Well, I don't really care about saw weight, but it's an interesting comparison. Wait, SELL one of my bigger Sihls? CAD may not let me.  

Reckon I just need to get down to Jeremy's neck of the woods with the 460 to compare. After all, he ported the sucker.


----------



## bartlanz (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Coming from a guy who is no Stihl ho, that seems like a powerful statement. I'm inclined to buy it wholesale because I bleed orange and white, and because it's Jerry who said it. But can you elaborate on that, Jerry? I know pro loggers who swear by Husky. Is the 044/440 that much more durable?



I realize I am a nobody here... But from what I know and what I have talked to of my friends who do logging, which are numerous... Huskies are fast, and the parts are in expensive, Stihls are slower, but will start easier and have a much longer expected life. Take it or leave it... I buy Stihl because I like their rep, and my local dealer. 

To make sure my post has something related to this thread...the 440/044... I know it has an excelent rep... If I was to buy one, I would probably go for the 460, with a wrap handel...


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

bartlanz said:


> *I realize I am a nobody here*... But from what I know and what I have talked to of my friends who do logging, which are numerous... Huskies are fast, and the parts are in expensive, Stihls are slower, but will start easier and have a much longer expected life. Take it or leave it... I buy Stihl because I like their rep, and my local dealer.
> 
> To make sure my post has something related to this thread...the 440/044... I know it has an excelent rep... If I was to buy one, I would probably go for the 460, with a wrap handel...



Not so (regarding the bolded quote), though I've used that same language here before. There are plenty of folks on here -- who have either not been members long or who have been longtime members but have few posts -- who are stone cold pros. 

Number of posts, longevity of membership, rep novas, they only tell part of the story. 

I'm just saying.

Oh, and to keep this on topic, from what I've heard the 044/440 ROCKS! It's one of the few Stihls I've never cut with, myself. Um, so far. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Jun 15, 2010)

Coming from a guy who is no Stihl ho, that seems like a powerful statement. I'm inclined to buy it wholesale because I bleed orange and white, and because it's Jerry who said it. But can you elaborate on that, Jerry? I know pro loggers who swear by Husky. *Is the 044/440 that much more durable? *

That's why they're the most common saw in crummies around here. Nobody who works in the woods wants to wrench on saws on the weekend. You can run the snot out of a 440 day in day out and pretty much forget about it after work. (460 is a real close second though, just a weight preference issue) - Sam


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> That's why they're the most common saw in crummies around here. Nobody who works in the woods wants to wrench on saws on the weekend. You can run the snot out of a 440 day in day out and pretty much forget about it after work. (460 is a real close second though, just a weight preference issue) - Sam



Thanks, Sam. 

My ported 460 is one prime saw, IMO. But CAD and the 440/460 top end are making me itch. Hard not to scratch when it's that combo. Correct me if I'm wrong, but most working full-time loggers probably don't give the first #### about paying someone else for porting saws (added expense), but care about porting their own saws or using stock saws that cut good and last a long time, delivering big bang for the buck right out of the box.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, here is a Stihl 044 that I am really proud of, its beat to death, been run pro for 7 years, cut 20-25 cords a day 5-6 days a week year in and out rain or shine. It was a pulpwooders saw, high revving and no mercy given it, only matters how much wood is on the ground at the end of the day. I totally rebuilt this saw a few years back, the comp was down to 130 and on its second ring job but everything else on this saw was OEM, not a part replaced in all that time.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Maybe more importantly, who has a 440/460 top end saw they'll sell me? I'd love to put it up against my ported and muff modded 460.



FWIW, Your 460 would eat my 044/046's lunch and make it like it. It is by far the strongest MS460 I have ran.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have never seen a husky that would still be together with this many hours on it, the plastic covers would all be split, the screws mostly stripped out and most screws would be falling out,missing or stripped, the AV mounts worn out and broken , the plastic recoil covers split and in tatters. This is just my observations spread out over 47 years of wrenching on saws, I am sure others will have different observations and opinions. From my observations I will stick with the 044`s.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Is it or is it....and discuss.



Does a bear.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Does a bear.....



I dont know. We dont have bears here. But I do know my chickens poop on the porch, and the dog poops right where you step off of the porch. 

Hooray 044!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

A few of my 044`s, these are everyday work saws, not shelf queens.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry, Im curious....why no HD filters?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Jerry, Im curious....why no HD filters?



Jeremy, we only cut green wood up here, the climate is not hot and dusty, actually it is considered fairly damp. A filter could be run for 2-3 full days cutting before it would need cleaning. I do clean mine after every days cutting, once back at the shop each saw gets blown off with comp air, all filters cleaned and all chains sharpened.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just thought, check out my untouched hardwood thread if you get a chance, it will show you our type of forest.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Is that an 046 tank?


----------



## Brian13 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have only used a Jred 2171 to compare it to and only cutting through roofing at that. So my opinion really holds no weight. But I love mine.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Is that an 046 tank?



Yes it is.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll say the 044/440 is a dang good saw. I would even say it's right up there in the best ever category. Has to be the best in it's class.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have never seen a husky that would still be together with this many hours on it, the plastic covers would all be split, the screws mostly stripped out and most screws would be falling out,missing or stripped, the AV mounts worn out and broken , the plastic recoil covers split and in tatters. This is just my observations spread out over 47 years of wrenching on saws, I am sure others will have different observations and opinions. From my observations I will stick with the 044`s.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks, Jerry. That's the kind of long term, day in and day out experience I was looking for. 




wigglesworth said:


> FWIW, Your 460 would eat my 044/046's lunch and make it like it. It is by far the strongest MS460 I have ran.



I love you too, man. No, you're not getting my Bud Light.    

Seriously, could a ported/muff modded 440 w/460 top end compete with a ported/muff modded 460? I'm not trolling here. I cut with saws a lot, and make money doing it. I don't mod saws (other than some muff mods), so I can't bark with the big dogs when it comes to porting/milling.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 15, 2010)

.


For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> For your viewing pleasure...



Mmmmm, sweet light, John.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Mmmmm, sweet light, John.



Very nice saw John. Hmmm, I would have to open up a box to get out a prettier one.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Seriously, could a ported/muff modded 440 w/460 top end compete with a ported/muff modded 460? I'm not trolling here. I cut with saws a lot, and make money doing it.



Sure it could, but according to those much more experienced than I, the bigger case volume of the 460 is something to be desired when pulling longer bars, but at the cost of weight. On the other hand, the smaller case volume of the 044, when coupled with the 52mm top end makes for a very snappy 76cc saw.

According to the wife's bathroom scales, the 044 is nearly 2lb's lighter than the 460. That is a lot. I sold my 460, once I got an 044. Not enough difference between them power wise to justify the weight IMHO.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 15, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice saw John. Hmmm, I would have to open up a box to get out a prettier one.
> Pioneerguy600



Thank you. That saw has earned the right to be a shelf queen now. It spent five years as my falling saw for my tree service. 

I really like your 440s with the standard covers. Did you convert them, or can you buy them like that up north?


.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Mmmmm, sweet light, John.



Thanks!!!!

I tried to make it look like a brochure shot ..

Never underestimate the "golden hour" !


.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Stihl the best*


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


>



You mean the best door stop? Wheel chock? I dont get it...???


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


>



Not according to "your own" poll


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> For your viewing pleasure...



Very nice saw John!! Great picture too!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Thank you. That saw has earned the right to be a shelf queen now. It spent five years as my falling saw for my tree service.
> 
> I really like your 440s with the standard covers. Did you convert them, or can you buy them like that up north?
> 
> ...



Up North the 044`s and MS440`s come stock with the non heavy duty air filters, I have MS440`s with the high top HD airfilter but it is no more use up here than the regular filters, our cutting conditions do not warrant using the HD filters in the woods. I will post a pict of of our woodlands and cutting conditions, you will notice the ferns that grow in damp conditions.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

Typical hardwood lands around here.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## Rounder (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Thanks, Sam.
> 
> My ported 460 is one prime saw, IMO. But CAD and the 440/460 top end are making me itch. Hard not to scratch when it's that combo. Correct me if I'm wrong, but most working full-time loggers probably don't give the first #### about paying someone else for porting saws (added expense), but care about porting their own saws or using stock saws that cut good and last a long time, delivering big bang for the buck right out of the box.



I've tried a little of everything, my most recent being a 44 with a ported/milled 46 topend. I love it, but for day in, day out long term use, I'd just as soon stay away from porting and just run a muff mod with a max-flow air filter. That seems to be the best combo of performance and longevity. If I do another 44/46 topend, I'll leave the cylinder stock. I just need my stuff to last as long as possible, and I'm willing to sacrifice some performance for that reason. Cutting just don't pay like it used to.
Point being - yep- the 44 is one tough, abuse loving saw - Sam


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry that is a sick sight(your 044 line up)! But once the jealousy wore off, I really realize that I am still jealous!

As for wiggles: you the 044-046(440-460) MASTER!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> . . . day in and day out long term use, I'd just as soon stay away from porting and just run a muff mod with a max-flow air filter. That seems to be the best combo of performance and longevity.



Figured that. Fancy in the part-time back yard don't make dollars in the full-time woods.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> As for wiggles: you the 044-046(440-460) MASTER!!!



ROFL....heck I learn something new about them every day. 

Just gotta dive in and get dirty. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 15, 2010)

044 best saw I ever owned


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Just gotta dive in and get dirty. :biggrinbounce2:



Done dirt cheap. Just rockin!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2010)

440/460 topend's where it's at. I'm fixing to put a 460 topend on my new 440. Here's my old one with a brand new Mahle topend.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rMMhekibx5w&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Jerry that is a sick sight(your 044 line up)! But once the jealousy wore off, I really realize that I am still jealous!
> 
> Teddy, they are just work saws, all of them are woods ported and dual port mufflers, I have 4-5 more of them and they are my favorite work saw for the type of wood we have around here, on a typical cutting day I will take 8-10 saws with me, mostly 044`s and a couple of 066`s, all with sharpened chains and all tanks filled.
> Pioneerguy600


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> ROFL....heck I learn something new about them every day.
> 
> Just gotta dive in and get dirty. :biggrinbounce2:



True that!

I prefer with my shirt off! LOL!!!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> True that!
> 
> I prefer with my shirt off! LOL!!!!!



Im all about flip flops and shorts myself....

Nothing like wood chips between your toes.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 15, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Figured that. Fancy in the part-time back yard don't make dollars in the full-time woods.



I can't say enough about a stock 440 with a muff mod and max-flow, it makes one hell of a saw that'll last forever. I've got a good work buddy who is on year 5 with his, running that set up and it still runs like new. He also files a brutally sharp chain, with also helps with the longevity issue in a big way - Sam


----------



## teacherman (Jun 15, 2010)

bartlanz said:


> I realize I am a nobody here... But from what I know and what I have talked to of my friends who do logging, which are numerous... Huskies are fast, and the parts are in expensive, Stihls are slower, but will start easier and have a much longer expected life. Take it or leave it... I buy Stihl because I like their rep, and my local dealer.
> 
> To make sure my post has something related to this thread...the 440/044... I know it has an excelent rep... If I was to buy one, I would probably go for the 460, with a wrap handel...





StihlyinEly said:


> Not so (regarding the bolded quote), though I've used that same language here before. There are plenty of folks on here -- who have either not been members long or who have been longtime members but have few posts -- who are stone cold pros.
> 
> Number of posts, longevity of membership, rep novas, they only tell part of the story.
> 
> ...




Bart, nobody is a nobody here, ya hear? This is a good bunch of folks, egos notwithstanding. Try to make it to a GTG sometime, if you can. Glad you are here, man!

You know, the 044 really is a special saw. It seems to be just right. I have also heard about Huskys being faster and Stihls more durable. All I know is that if I am using the 044, I am enjoying myself. It always starts and runs great, and with only 125 PSI, it stihl cuts with plenty of power.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a game! LOL!

Find the new 460!!!!!
Or atleast the box she came in!!!!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I might finally have a line on a freebie basket case 044. 

LET THE GAMES BEGIN


----------



## teacherman (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


>



What a nicely organized workbench! I am envious.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Here's a game! LOL!
> 
> Find the new 460!!!!!
> Or atleast the box she came in!!!!



Nice bench Matt.  Got ya a new saw, did ya??


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Nice bench Matt.  Got ya a new saw, did ya??



I got it for dad! He has a LONG wooded drive, and I took his 066.
I have not even let any one use(kinda) my *Down South Modded* version of the 460 I recently got!!! LOL!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I got it for dad! He has a LONG wooded drive, and I took his 066.
> I have not even let any one use(kinda) my *Down South Modded* version of the 460 I recently got!!! LOL!



I wish my dad had an 066 I could steal.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

teacherman said:


> What a nicely organized workbench! I am envious.



Thanks *teacherman*!!
I still just started to get her dirty to day!!!
I am looking forward to a long cad relationship with her!!!!!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I wish my dad had an 066 I could steal.



I DIDN'T STEAL IT!!!!
I just never gave it back!!! LOL!!!

It really wasn't worth it! LOL!
Every time a limb fell in the drive he was calling me!
I did break in the saw for him!!! LOL!!!
*I prefer saws that have a couple scratches! I seems like you are just ruining them when you buy new!* SAD I know........


----------



## little possum (Jun 16, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> mostly 044`s and a couple of 066`s
> Pioneerguy600



So what do the 7 ported 394/395s do? 

044 is not a bad saw, even if it is a Stihl.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2010)

little possum said:


> So what do the 7 ported 394/395s do?
> 
> 044 is not a bad saw, even if it is a Stihl.



LP, they get the sn-t run out of them most every day and will die an early death, the fellows using them do make money with them but they prefer the best bang for their buck, the Huskies are cheaper from the outset and if they can get a year out of them they are happy. If they last a year they will be just write off`s, totally fubared. It would be hard to compare any make of saws used in an enviroment like that.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 16, 2010)

I had an 044. I liked it. I sold it. Doubled my money for me, so I really liked it. It still won't cut with my 441.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> It still won't cut with my 441.



Mine will.....


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 16, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Mine will.....



Whatchu talk'n bout Wigglesworth?! You got a fast 044 or sump'n?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> Whatchu talk'n bout Wigglesworth?! You got a fast 044 or sump'n?



I wouldn't call it fast. Some might thou.


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice! What's done to it?

I liked the 044 I had it was a little lighter than the 441, but that wasn't enough to make me pick it up over the 441. The 044 is a great saw and worthy of it's reputation.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Mine will.....



And this one did too. In your presence, none the less:hmm3grin2orange:


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gwv3ELdis8k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gwv3ELdis8k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> Nice! What's done to it?
> 
> I liked the 044 I had it was a little lighter than the 441, but that wasn't enough to make me pick it up over the 441. The 044 is a great saw and worthy of it's reputation.



Just a run of the mill 046 top end, *mild* port job and the squish set. Nothing major. Just a good, strong, lightweight 76cc saw.


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And this one did too. In your presence, none the less:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gwv3ELdis8k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gwv3ELdis8k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Now wait just a dang minute! My 441 is the fastest saw ever built or that ever will be built! No videos or stopwatches will tell me different! It's a 70.7cc race'n, work'n, neighbors wake'n up'n beast!:hmm3grin2orange:




That may over state it a bit, but it ain't bad for a work saw



wigglesworth said:


> Just a run of the mill 046 top end, *mild* port job and the squish set. Nothing major. Just a good, strong, lightweight 76cc saw.



Nice! I love those 044/046 hybrids. My 044 was stock, but still a real nice saw.


----------



## little possum (Jun 16, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> LP, they get the sn-t run out of them most every day and will die an early death, the fellows using them do make money with them but they prefer the best bang for their buck, the Huskies are cheaper from the outset and if they can get a year out of them they are happy. If they last a year they will be just write off`s, totally fubared. It would be hard to compare any make of saws used in an enviroment like that.
> Pioneerguy600



What a sad fate for the best saws ever :hmm3grin2orange:
They should send them all to me, and write them off. Then buy 7900s


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2010)

little possum said:


> What a sad fate for the best saws ever :hmm3grin2orange:
> They should send them all to me, and write them off. Then buy 7900s



LP, they would not be worth the cost of shipping them, next one that comes in I will take a pict of it and post it for you. Not even the muffler would be resuable,probably squashed like a pancake.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## little possum (Jun 16, 2010)

Terrible I tell ya 
If the stars align, I hope to have another one in my hands soon.

But the 044/440 will always be lighter


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jun 16, 2010)

little possum said:


> What a sad fate for the best saws ever :hmm3grin2orange:
> They should send them all to me, and write them off. Then buy 7900s



Tom Fales Jr. once mentioned up yonder that the 7900 was one of his favorite felling saws of all time Nuff said.

*Vader's personal pilot™*


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2010)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> Tom Fales Jr. once mentioned up yonder that the 7900 was one of his favorite felling saws of all time Nuff said.
> 
> *Vader's personal pilot™*



No doubt a good saw.....but a Loooooong way from knocking down the King, the 044!!!

We'll see how them 7900's are holding up in 20 years.


----------



## little possum (Jun 16, 2010)

But Wiggs, there arent going to be 044/440s in 20 years :monkey:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm waiting on a few parts for my 046, I hoped to have it together for the TN GTG, but... I just hope it turns out to be a good firewood saw... 

I guess I'm in the Stihl camp in terms of durability. I'm as poor as dirt, and only get the saws that have been cast off. I can fix the Stihls up to perform as good as new, or a bit better. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jun 16, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> No doubt a good saw.....but a Loooooong way from knocking down the King, the 044!!!
> 
> We'll see how them 7900's are holding up in 20 years.



Go to the HD rental dept. wiggs. The way those saws are abused, their 2 year life span before being sold is like a 20 year life span:hmm3grin2orange:

Remember, rolling with Dr. Dre


----------



## woodshed (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice saw, but it's no 372XP, just sayin'. :monkey:

Scott


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 16, 2010)

woodshed said:


> Nice saw, but it's no 372XP, just sayin'. :monkey:
> 
> Scott



Damn good thing it isn't...'nuff said..:monkey:


.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 16, 2010)

OK...I saw the thread and took the sucker bait (voted yes)

But honestly, the 044 is one heck of an amazing saw...it fills many rolls (felling, bucking, and yes, I'll haul one up a tree when a 200T isn't enough)...but their durability has really surprised me. We have one that has been pounded for 10 years (the only Stihl in the fleet the groundies get to use) and it's still running strong. It's worn out several bars, countless chains, and keeps going like that irritating Energiser Bunny. It's bone-stock except for a muff-mod. The main factors in it's long life include a religious maintainence routine, best oil mix, sharp chains, clean air filters, and obviously a bunch of great engineering on Stihl's part. 

Just an opinion, but if I could only own ONE saw, the 044 would win the day.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 16, 2010)

No. It's still the 390XP.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Damn good thing it isn't...'nuff said..:monkey:
> 
> 
> .



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 16, 2010)

catbuster said:


> No. It's still the 390XP.



Pfffttt, enter the loggers choice, MS660.


----------



## smilin possum (Jun 16, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Damn good thing it isn't...'nuff said..:monkey:
> 
> 
> .


:agree2::agree2:


----------



## catbuster (Jun 16, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Pfffttt, enter the loggers choice, MS660.



It is the logger's choice, but the canuks like it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 16, 2010)

Any of you 044/440 lovers want to crap out a good used set of 440 crankcases for me? I have not had much luck in the swapmeet (or anywhere else)


----------



## little possum (Jun 17, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Any of you 044/440 lovers want to crap out a good used set of 440 crankcases for me? I have not had much luck in the swapmeet (or anywhere else)


Give me a few days to check, if ya dont hear anything. Remind me until you do


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 17, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Any of you 044/440 lovers want to crap out a good used set of 440 crankcases for me? I have not had much luck in the swapmeet (or anywhere else)



I would make a thread in chainsaw..... other people do it all the time when they are in a bind. I'm sure a few of the cops will remind you of the swap meet thread though..... who cares.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I would make a thread in chainsaw..... other people do it all the time when they are in a bind. I'm sure a few of the cops will remind you of the swap meet thread though..... who cares.



Looks like LP might have a line on something for me. If not, maybe I'll take that advice. I'll tell the mods you said it was OK.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 17, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Looks like LP might have a line on something for me. If not, maybe I'll take that advice. I'll tell the mods you said it was OK.



I don't think the mods would care.... its the wannabe mods that will getcha. You have helped tons of us here with parts....


----------



## hazard (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought my 044 new in 1996 and I still get goose bumps when I start that thing.

A picture of mine. The 044 is in front


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2010)

hazard said:


> I bought my 044 new in 1996 and I still get goose bumps when I start that thing.



When I start mine I pee a little bit....


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> When I start mine I pee a little bit....



That's sweat dripping off your forehead:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bartlanz (Jun 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> When I start mine I pee a little bit....



are you sure its pee or are you just that excited? Make sure you cut the correct wood....

This is one of my favorite shirts...


----------



## little possum (Jun 18, 2010)

Whats up with the faulty gas tanks? :monkey:

Always breaking or leakin...

Go Huskys!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 18, 2010)

little possum said:


> Whats up with the faulty gas tanks? :monkey:
> 
> Always breaking or leakin...
> 
> Go Huskys!



They are not made for wheel chocks on skidders!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## smilin possum (Jun 18, 2010)

little possum said:


> Whats up with the faulty gas tanks? :monkey:
> 
> Always breaking or leakin...
> 
> Go Huskys!



Hey shorty it's cause they'll run long enough for something to go wrong once in a while. You can't get yours to run long enough to make um leak. That is unless like Pioneerguy said I use it for a wheel chock like I did the other time. It leaked then didn't it.

2K it's funny everytime we go out to cut when we come back he cleans up my saws and puts um on the rack. Then he brings them orange things in and starts telling me what all is wrong with um that needs to be fixed. It NEVER fails.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2010)

Just ported a Mahle 460 cylinder tonight. I hope to drop it on the 440 tomorow


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 19, 2010)

smilin possum said:


> Hey shorty it's cause they'll run long enough for something to go wrong once in a while. You can't get yours to run long enough to make um leak. That is unless like Pioneerguy said I use it for a wheel chock like I did the other time. It leaked then didn't it.
> 
> 2K it's funny everytime we go out to cut when we come back he cleans up my saws and puts um on the rack. Then he brings them orange things in and starts telling me what all is wrong with um that needs to be fixed. It NEVER fails.



Kids, they will learn with time.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 19, 2010)

smilin possum said:


> Hey Wiggs in our hood if you talk to real loggers they'll tell you the truth. The 044 is, always has been, and always will be the best in it's class saw Stihl ever built and I for one :agree2:.
> 
> But you know me old Stihl heads are hard to get to change. If it ain't a Stihl it ain't a saw. I opened a can of worms with that statement didn't I. I run um and I like um. This old junk of mine will work circles around all them Husky saws that LP has. That being because I'm man enough to run um and he ain't. Enough said by me best go for I get in trouble.




+1 for me here. I've had mine a while and when I need that "grunt" I reach for it. There are bigger saws indeed, but pound for pound I'm sold on it. Put me on the same truck with the possums.


----------



## madman39 (Jun 19, 2010)

I just went through my 044 and wow, I like this saw, and it was very easy to muffler mod I got it set at 13,800! I cant what to cut with it!:rockn:


----------



## atlarge54 (Jun 19, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Just ported a Mahle 460 cylinder tonight. I hope to drop it on the 440 tomorow



I've got a 440 with a 460 top end on the bench and a meteor piston ordered. This is only my 2nd saw that I've worked on. Would you care to reveal what the easy gains are on this setup? It came with a spare 440 cyl., the witness marks on that cyl. look like there isn't a lot of room to widen the ports on this model. 

These Stihl cylinders sure look a lot different than the 79cc Dolmar set up.

Have you ever done work on just a P/C without having the saw? Just curious what a mild hop up might entail.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2010)

atlarge54 said:


> I've got a 440 with a 460 top end on the bench and a meteor piston ordered. This is only my 2nd saw that I've worked on. Would you care to reveal what the easy gains are on this setup? It came with a spare 440 cyl., the witness marks on that cyl. look like there isn't a lot of room to widen the ports on this model.
> 
> These Stihl cylinders sure look a lot different than the 79cc Dolmar set up.
> 
> Have you ever done work on just a P/C without having the saw? Just curious what a mild hop up might entail.



Check my old posts. I've posted in detail exactly what you need to do, including pictures. There are lots of others as well.

BTW, I just to the 4460/460 back together. She's another screamer. I could tune it as high as 16,000 for cookie cutting. Fortunately, this one didn't grenade


----------



## Evan (Jun 19, 2010)

heres mine




twins





440 bigger wood







i dont know if its the best saw out there but its my favorite


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 19, 2010)

I got to make a few cuts with Terry's 044 work saw today at the GTG, it sure made me grin. I also got my mitts on a couple of 066s. I had a blast. Joat had his 084 with pipe, what a saw...:jawdrop:


----------



## bullittman281 (Jun 19, 2010)

I voted for the one that should say no cause the dolmar 7900 is better


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2010)

robintom10 said:


> nxt, robotics, process control, mind storms
> dexterindustries.com is a maker of mind storm nxt lego and robotic sensors, projects, and products. We got tired of flushing.



neg rep time


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> neg rep time



i got him first....nuke the spammer


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 20, 2010)

i got em too. anyway, i will probably end up putting a bb on my 044. after actually doing timed cuts in 9x9 white pine ,green not dry, i found out my 460 mildly ported(he he ) work saw was almost 2 seconds faster than my mildy ported (he he) 044. the 044 is tuned at 14600 but i didnt check my 460 to see where its at. i am hoping to get the grunt that the 460 has, out of the hybrid. the last one i did ran good but it was not ported .just muff modded.


----------



## bullittman281 (Jun 20, 2010)

I hooked the spammer up as well. :spam: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 20, 2010)

I gave him a nova.


----------



## bullittman281 (Jun 21, 2010)

DUDE! You Da Man, I was hoping for that honor but no cigar.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 21, 2010)

I love my 044 and its a good in between saw. not as much grunt as a 660, but then I've happily taken it up into the trees a few times as well, and its a bit curvier in the body so I limb with it too. If you're an out and out feller/bucker of big trees then 660 is where you're at. If you've got a 2 saw stable then it would be 660 and 360. If you've got only one saw to do everything, then its a close toss between 360 and 044 but my nod goes to the 044, especially if you're in the big end of the woods more often.

I did a year in new zealand, and over there everything is stihl. I dont know whether its just better market presence or what, but forresttry guys there wont touch husky. The feeling there is that stihl lasts and lasts, but husky is better in high altitude and extreme cold. 

Shaun


----------



## wyk (Oct 11, 2014)

Wake up, thread!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2014)

It may have been in the late 1980s, but it surely wasn't at the time it became the MS440. The 371xp beat the 044 badly by 1996, with much better air filtation, AV and performance..


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 11, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It may have been in the late 1980s, but it surely wasn't at the time it became the MS440. The 371xp beat the 044 badly by 1996, with much better air filtation, AV and performance..


Here we go. [emoji90]


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It may have been in the late 1980s, but it surely wasn't at the time it became the MS440. The 371xp beat the 044 badly by 1996, with much better air filtation, AV and performance..



Even after all these year I still get suckered in by niko and the 044 bashing/372 praising 


The 044's chain brake handle is way better than the 372. The angle, shape, size and location make the chain brake way more betterer than the 372. And let's not forget the self locking fasteners, rear handle, handle bar angle, length of trigger pull, much beefier crankshaft, and spark plug entrance angle. 

It should be clear that the 044 is far superior...


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2014)

clear as mud,hooray 372


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not a giver of 372 praise either. I've owned about ten.........and sold them all. 



Sure they seem pretty fast.......but are you sure they don't just have an exhaust note that makes them seem fast? 

Put a tach on a 372.......then on an 044. You'll see what I mean. 

For daily work.......give me a 044........for cutting cookies......a 372. 




Now........how's that for stirrin the pot?


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

oh dear... Im gonna need to find "another" saw.

Cad makes me feel tri-polar sometimes.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Even after all these year I still get suckered in by niko and the 044 bashing/372 praising
> 
> 
> The 044's chain brake handle is way better than the 372. The angle, shape, size and location make the chain brake way more betterer than the 372. And let's not forget the self locking fasteners, rear handle, handle bar angle, length of trigger pull, much beefier crankshaft, and spark plug entrance angle.
> ...



 That's your well known opinion, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 12, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I think the 009 is better than the 044, but hey, just my worthless opinion.



017 then the 009L


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2014)

I have both. The 372 is my go to 70cc saw. I find it both stronger and faster than the 044, but that's splitting hairs.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2014)

I logged for years with the 044 and the 046,as in from a teenager doing summer work to when I owned my own logging company and could work in the woods with a crew. took me several tries to get used to a 372 too,but once I got used to the springs instead of the rubber mount of stihl I quickly realized that hey these orange saws leave me with less fatigue at the end of the day and have much better air filtration.also anyone that thinks a stihl doesn't vibrate bolts loose because of bolt design hasn't made a living with one. ive never seen a saw that doesnt require some daily upkeep especially when abused all day everyday. ive seen every flavor of saw come across my bench with missing bolts and screws. its a matter of preference and mostly you will see full grown men that drink the stihl or the Husqvarna cool aid and refuse to budge on whats "better" in there own mind. will I walk past a stihl ohh44 just to get to a 372 yes I will. will i walk past two ohhh44 to get to a Husqvarna 372 ,yep. will I walk past yet another ohhhh44 to get to my 372,no,no I wont. im too lazy these days and just want to get it over with anyway. ive had some really ,really, good running 10mm 044 saws but I don't for a second pretend they would out cut the really really good running 372's ive had.


----------



## wyk (Oct 12, 2014)

To me it's half of one, six t'other. For every day, all day, I prefer the AV of the 372. For forestry work and occasional days falling trees, I am perfectly happy with my Bananafied 044.

Does this thing have finger ports, Randy? I haven't checked.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not a giver of 372 praise either. I've owned about ten.........and sold them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Randall, there you go again


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> To me it's half of one, six t'other. For every day, all day, I prefer the AV of the 372. For forestry work and occasional days falling trees, I am perfectly happy with my Bananafied 044.
> 
> Does this thing have finger ports, Randy? I haven't checked.




Nope.......just bridge ported.


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 12, 2014)

Talking to Loggers over the years their votes goes to the 044. These days most of them run 461's or 440's. I'd love to add an 044 to my collection.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooray 044


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hooray 044
> 
> View attachment 373494



I have a few!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooray 044.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooray 372.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Hooray 372.



Hey, if a man likes to replace cranks and bearings, that's his decision...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey, if a man likes to replace cranks and bearings, that's his decision...


32:1. No problems here.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooray Dolmar 7900!!
(wish I had a better pic. )


----------



## luckydad (Oct 12, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Hooray Dolmar 7900!!
> (wish I had a better pic. )
> View attachment 373503


I like the dolmar. Been wanting one for a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooray 120si


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hooray 120si




Now that's a runnin SOB right thar!


----------



## Fire8 (Oct 12, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Now that's a runnin SOB right thar!


You be going after that one next I guess


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Fire8 said:


> You be going after that one next I guess




Nope. That was my saw. I traded to Randy for some port jobs. It just didnt fit in with all my Husq/Jons saws. I have more pics of that saw saved than any saw I have ever owned. Probably was foolish to have given it up, but atleast it stayed in the same state. Pics dont do it justice. Randy did a build thread on it. It was the second port job he did for me. 23 port jobs later.... I've slowed a bit to a "cruizing speed" and am being more selective in what Im looking for and what I buy. I have 3 that Im interested in porting right now.


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Fire8 said:


> You be going after that one next I guess




I got something coming later in the week that's gonna knock some socks off. Should be revealed by end of week.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 12, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I got something coming later in the week that's gonna knock some socks off. Should be revealed by end of week.


I think I know what you're talking about!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2014)

That 120si really is a running SOB. 

I run it at the GA GTG and was blown away. 

Don't worry about us selling it Steven.


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I think I know what you're talking about!





Mastermind said:


> That 120si really is a running SOB.
> 
> I run it at the GA GTG and was blown away.
> 
> Don't worry about us selling it Steven.



If it wasnt for you guys and Dex.... Id never woulda pulled it off. Im indebted to you guys.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 12, 2014)

reindeer said:


> To me it's half of one, six t'other. For every day, all day, I prefer the AV of the 372. For forestry work and occasional days falling trees, I am perfectly happy with my Bananafied 044.
> 
> Does this thing have finger ports, Randy? I haven't checked.


what do you think of that bar?


----------



## Fire8 (Oct 12, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I got something coming later in the week that's gonna knock some socks off. Should be revealed by end of week.


Why do you need that saw it will never get used haha you need to get a Stihl so you will have a saw you can use


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Fire8 said:


> Why do you need that saw it will never get used haha *you need to get a Stihl* so you will have a saw you can use



 Im getting me one of them too as soon as it's released. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 13, 2014)

100% stock, old school 7900. Quiet, smooth and relatively light. Porting is a fad remember. Seems I hear that over and over these days.


----------



## wyk (Oct 13, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> what do you think of that bar?



It's a bit lighter than the Stihl. Feels more like a 28" than 30. I haven't put it to much use yet. I'll have a report in my forestry thread soon enough: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wheres-wyk-been-and-what-trouble-is-he-making.181658/


----------

